# MARKET STICKS



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its time for our stickmaking clubs workshop .its a full day teaching people how to make market sticks using rams and cattle horn,

The club members provid everything thats needed and done through the local collage with assistance from the hertiage soiciety .Its a busy day out demonstrating how to straighten rams and cattle horn to shaping anf carving it. They provid all the jigs and tell you how to make them and show how to polish it.Some very nice work is done. I will probable get a leg cleek myself made from horn it does have a very good style and oozes quality and panache.Mayby even consider doing some myself

Will post pics of the proceder if i remeber to get some there a nice bunch from all walks of life and fanatics about hiking poles leg cleeks and market sticks,

There only 2 of us carving in the group so nice chance to talk about carving and discuss ides as well as well as source material. such as fruit wood and shanks


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like fun, would love to sit and just watch


----------

